# Forellentransport in Säcken



## Bungo (10. November 2009)

Hallo.

Ich werde diese Woche ~ 25kg große Regenbogenforellen kaufen.
Die Fischzucht liegt 1 Stunde von dem Weiher entfernt, die Fische müssen also in Säcken transportiert werden.

Wie viele Säcke werden das ungefähr? 2, 3, 4?
Und ist der Transport überhaupt gefahrlos möglich?
Nicht dass nachher die Fische mit dem Bauch oben schwimmen...

Und wie viel MWST sind auf lebenden Speisefisch fällig, 19 oder 7%?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## djoerni (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

wie groß ist denn groß? wenn die tierchen 1kg wiegen, hast du 25 Stück. Je nach Beutelgröße würde ich sagen höchstens 1-2 pro Beutel. Aber bei der Größe nen Salmoniden eine Stunde in einem Beutel, ist ziemliche Quälerei.|uhoh: Ich würde mir die Fische in nem Tank anliefern lassen wenns geht.


----------



## Lenzibald (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Servus. Ich würde sagen 2maximal 3 Säcke. Werden ja mit reinem Wasser gefüllt und der Leerraum wird mit reinem Sauerstoff aufgefüllt. Ich hab mir auch mal 10 kilo geholt waren in einem großen Sack. Außerdem wer Stellt 25kilo zu ? ja aber nur mit mords aufpreis für zustellung. Was mir echt noch auf der Zunge brennt. Hörts bitte einmal auf das alles Tierquälerei ist. Wenns schon fast zu den Petas gehörts hört mit Angeln auf und züchtets Blumen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## forellenfischer1 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

ich würde anliefern lassen, is immer das beste


----------



## Lenzibald (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Servus
@Forellenfischer1
Wäre interressant wieviel der Transport kostet. Ich hab für die 10kilo Portionsforellen 60.- bezahlt. Die Anlieferung hätte nochamls 80.- Ausgemacht. Da fahr ich lieber selber und wenn beim Transport 2 oder 3 nicht überleben kommens gleich in die Pfanne.
MfG
LEnzi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Also Forellen  1 Stunde in Säcken zu Transportieren ist kein Problem und auch keine Tierquälerei !

Ein Transportsack kostet etwa 2€

Frage einfach deinen Lieferanten bei der Abholung der wird dir alles sagen, wieviel Säcke welche Menge Fische reinpassen. (Denke nicht mehr als 2 Säcke).

Ein Sack enthält 1/3 Wasser und 2/3 reinen Sauerstoff!


----------



## Bungo (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Also ich hab 2 Züchter gefragt die auch die gewünschte Größe da haben, die liefern alle nicht unter ein paar 1000€ über so ne "weite" Strecke im bezug auf die geringe Menge.
Außerdem haben die keine Zeit sich damit rumzuschlagen (was auch verständlich ist) da jetzt viele Vereine teilweise für 30-40.000€ bestellen.

Es geht um Forellen von 1,5 bis 2KG, deshalb auch die vergleichsweise weite fahrt, da in der nähe nur Portionsforellen zu kaufen sind.
Also 10-15 Fische.


----------



## gismo150 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Hallo

möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben!!!
Da Forellen recht empfindliche Fische sind, bin ich der Meinung, dass es schwer werden könnte, dass alle Fische lebend an deinem Teich ankommen. Die eine oder andere Forelle wird bestimmt das zeiliche Segnen. Naja dann wandert sie halt gleich in die Pfanne, und wenn der Transport so teuer is rentiert es sich nicht wirklich.

Hätte da aber vielleicht einen anderen Tip.
Man könnte eine grosse Regentonne verwenden die man auf einem Kfz-Anhänger transprotiert. Es gibt im Baumarkt Regentonnen mit Deckel oder man leiht sich so eine vielleicht von Bekannten, Freunden, Nachbarn. Dazu noch eine Sauerstoffpumpe oder Sauerstofftabletten. Aber dazu wird der Fischhändler schon einen Tip geben was man da verwendet. Natürlich braucht man dazu ein Anhänger und die Regentonne oder vielleicht 2-3. Je mehr und größer die Tonnen sind umsohöher schätz ich die Überlebenschancen der Forellen ein.
Das wäre vielleicht eine Alternative zum Beuteltransport.
Ich habe mit diesem System auch schon Fische transportiert und ohne das welche dabei verendet sind.

Mfg
gismo150


----------



## Jens84 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Also ich denke nicht das das mit den Beuteln ein  Problem wird.

Ich hole meine (RBF-Setzlinge in ca. 18-20cm) auch immer in Säcken.
Der Züchter hat ca. 50 Fische in einen Beutel gepackt.

Muss auch allerdings sagen das ich nur 15- 20 Min bis zu meinem Teich brauche. Verluste gabs noch nicht einen Fisch.

Wenn du die doch recht großen Fische auf 4 bis 5 Beutel aufteilst und sie während der Fahrt mit einer Decke abdeckst (wegen Stress) wird das schon klappen. 

Die Temperaturen sollten zu der Jahreszeit weniger das Problem sein, aber wenns geht dann die Heizung nicht auf volle Pulle stellen#6

Natürlich nur wenn es so gemacht wird wie es Gü.a.Pa bereits beschrieben hat mit 1/3 Wasser im Beutel und der Rest mit Sauerstoff aus der Flasche aufgefüllt.

MfG Jens


----------



## Sneep (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Hallo,

der Transport von Forellen in Säcken ist problemlos möglich, wenn man einige Grundsätze beachtet.

Zum Fischtransport gibt man ein Minimum an Wasser in den Sack und füllt mit reinem Sauerstoff auf.

Der Beutel muss dann luftdicht verschlossen werden.
Zur Sicherheit immer 2 Beutel übereinander.
Das alles weiß aber der Fischzüchter.

Zum Transport die Säcke auf Decken legen, damit sie nicht durch Fremdkörper beschädigt werden.
Die Säcke auch mit Decken abdecken. Dann ist es im Sack dunkel und die Tiere sind wesentlich ruhiger und nicht so gestresst. Damit sinkt auch der Sauerstoffverbrauch.

Da mit wenig Wasser gefahren wird, kann es sehr leicht passieren, dass sich das Wasser schnell erwärmt.
Das ist zu vermeiden z.B. durch Kühlelemente.

Das System mit den Säcken funktioniert nur so lange, wie der Beutel bewegt wird. Nur so tritt immer wieder Sauerstoff ins Wasser über. 

Im fahrenden Auto funktioniert das prima, man sollte jedoch keine zu lange Pausen machen.

Werden diese Regeln eingehalten, kann ich auch Forellen über 48 Std und länger im Sack am Leben erhalten.

Ich denke, dass der Transportsack allen anderen hier vorgestellten Behelfslösungen weit überlegen ist.

Ein Forellentransport über 1 Stunde ist so überhaupt kein Problem.

mfG

SNeeP


----------



## Bungo (10. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Na das hört sich doch gut an!
Danke schonmal für die ganzen Tipps!
Also ich denke mal mit dem befüllen usw wird der Züchter schon alles wissen.

Habe 3x90l rechteckige Speißwannen, darin haben wir auch die Säcke beim Transport der Futterfische gehabt, deshalb hoffe ich dass es nicht mehr als 3 Säcke werden.
Die Heizung werd ich dann so wenig wie möglich aufdrehen, und die Säcke werde ich mit einer Decke abdecken damit die Forellen ruhiger sind.
Bei 3°C Außentemperatur sollte ich aber keine Kühlelemente brauchen.

Ich fahr direkt durch, also ohne Pause. Wenns gut läuft 45Minuten, mit viel Verkehr halt ca 1 Stunde. Aber da ich morgens fahr rechne ich mit max 50 Minuten.
Und der Beutel wird auf der fahrt auch genug geschüttelt, komme ja aus dem Westen, da sollen ja laut Aussage einiger Politiker die Straßen nicht so gut sein |rolleyes


----------



## Bungo (12. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

So, der Transport hat hervorragend funktioniert.
Die Fische wurden in 2 Säcke verpackt und abgedeckt.
Nach ca 50 Minuten waren die knapp 25kg Fisch wieder im Wasser. Waren alle fit, auch wenn sie erstmal gemächlich den Weiher erkundet haben
Der erste hat schon wenige Minuten nach dem aussetzen die Moderlieschen aufgemischt 
Kurz darauf konnten wir einen weiteren am Schilfgürtel beobachten wie er jagte.


----------



## Jens84 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

#6 na super! Freut mich.
Danke für die Rückmeldung.

MfG Jens


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (13. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Coole Sache!


----------



## kaschie (15. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Hallo ,

ich habe mir am Wochenende auch 20 Kg Lachsforellen in Säcken geholt. Auch hier haben alle 18 Forellen, aufgeteilt in zwei Säcke, überlebt. Der Transport hat 70 Minuten gedauert. Ich habe für das Kilo 3,90 + 7% MWst gezahlt. Wie liegen denn bei Euch die Preise?
Für das Kilo heimische Spiegelkarpfen nimmt er 3,60 + MWst.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Bungo (15. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

O_O
Wo kommst du denn bitte her dass man die Forellen so nachgeworfen bekommen?
Und sicher, dass du 7% bezahlt hast? Normal sind 10,7%.
Die Preise von den 4 Fischzuchten wo ich nachgefragt habe waren 6,00€, 6,00€, 6,20€ und 6,50€.
Das alles inklusive 10,7%Mwst.


----------



## kaschie (15. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Komme aus Schleswig Holstein, die Forellen habe ich von einen Forellenzüchter aus Flintbek (bei Kiel). Ein anderer Händler (Resse, bei Neumünster) nimmt 7,-€. Das mit den Mwst kann stimmen, habe für die 20 Kilo 85,schießmichtot bezahlt. Ich war auch sehr überrascht, als ich den Preis erfahren habe. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Bungo (15. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Mhhh, wie war denn der Zustand der Fische? Also Flossen, Kopf,...
Bei 7% wären es 83€, bei 10,7% 86€ und paar Cent.
Gehe mal davon aus dass auch du 10,7% bezahlt hast, ist normalerweise üblich bei lebendfisch.

3,90€ bezahlt man hier noch nichtmal wenn man mehrere Zentner nimmt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kaschie (15. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Die Forellen sahen wirklich prächtig aus. Heute konnte man sehen, wie einige sich in die Lüfte schraubten. Habe die letzten Monate Probleme mit dem Kormoran gehabt, hoffe nun, dass die Fische aufgrund der Größe verschont bleiben. Sollte das klappen, dann werde ich mir demnächst welche nachholen.


----------



## TJ. (15. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Das bezweifel ich stark dass die größe den Kormora abschreckt son Fisch mit nem Kilo packt der auch noch ohne probleme und selbst wenn nicht wird erstmal angepickt des ist ja das prob.

Aber der Preis ist Top

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kaschie (15. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Ja, hast wahrscheinlich Recht. Andere sagen, dass ab ca. 800 G Forellen sicher sind. Aber das Anbeißen ist sicher nicht zu unterschätzen. Werde die Sache jetzt ersteinmal beobachten.


----------



## Bungo (15. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



TJ. schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich stark dass die größe den Kormora abschreckt son Fisch mit nem Kilo packt der auch noch ohne probleme und selbst wenn nicht wird erstmal angepickt des ist ja das prob.
> 
> Aber der Preis ist Top
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Denke auch dass 800gr durchaus noch ins Beuteschema fallen.
Wir hoffen mal wenn er bei uns kommt wird er Fische von 2-3kg in Ruhe lassen.
Aber du hast Recht, selbst wenn er sie nur anpickt wird das für viele den Tod bedeuten..


----------



## Gerald1 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Nur soviel und ich bin kein Tierschützer oder Petaanhänger nur Mensch und Angler warum wird die Kreatur Fisch beim Transport anders gesehen wie beim Angeln. Wenn ich Sätze lese wie........und wenn zwei drei verenden kommen sie in die Pfanne usw fällt mir nicht viel ein wozu gibt es Transportauflagen für Lebendfisch. Bei Tiertransporten regt es euch bestimmt auch auf wenn diese nicht Sachgemäß durchgeführtwerden oder?

Link:http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite497.htm

wenn du es so machst ist dir und den fischen geholfen.

G.G.


----------



## Bungo (16. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Gaanz ruhig.
Der Züchter sagte, dass bei gut 10KG Fisch in einem Sack mit reinem Sauerstoff auch 2-3 Stunden Transport möglich sind ohne dass die Fische Schaden nehmen.

Und wie Sneep schon sagte, bei richtigen Temperaturen, reinem Sauerstoff und entsprechend wenig Fisch pro Sack wären sogar bis zu 48 Stunden Transport möglich.

Außerdem gilt die Verordnung nicht für private Teichbesitzer, Vereine oder sonstige Personen die keinen wirtschaftlichen Zweck verfolgen.


----------



## Jens84 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Bungo schrieb:


> Außerdem gilt die Verordnung nicht für private Teichbesitzer, Vereine oder sonstige Personen die keinen wirtschaftlichen Zweck verfolgen.



Und selbst wenn es für priv. Teichbesitzer gelten sollte, sehe ich niergends ein Problem wie man mit einem fachgerechten Fischtransport in Säcken mit dieser Verordnung in Konflikt geraten sollte.

MfG Jens


----------



## Fischpaule (16. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Bungo schrieb:


> Gehe mal davon aus dass auch du 10,7% bezahlt hast, ist normalerweise üblich bei lebendfisch.



Das ist keineswegs üblich bei Lebendfisch, denn Fische sind Lebensmittel und werden im Normalfall mit dem ermäßigten Steuersatz von 7% besteuert - es gibt aber einige Betriebe, die mit Durchschnittssteuersätzen arbeiten - dort wird also nicht zwischen 7% und 19% getrennt, sondern immer mit z.B. 10,7% gerechnet.

|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (16. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Bungo schrieb:


> Außerdem gilt die Verordnung nicht für private Teichbesitzer, Vereine oder sonstige Personen die keinen wirtschaftlichen Zweck verfolgen.



Dein Lieferant arbeitet doch wohl nach einem "wirtschaftlichen Zweck" oder ? und er ist in dem Fall dafür verantwortlich, wenn er die Fische verpackt...
...und auch der "private" Teichbesitzer hat sich durchaus an das Tierschutzgesetz zu halten...

Unabhängig davon, ist es allerdings üblich und so denke ich, auch vertretbar, dass lebende Fische in entsprechenden Transportsäcken transportiert werden, nur sollte man im Zweifelsfall ruhig einen Sack mehr nehmen.....

|wavey:


----------



## Bungo (16. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Dein Lieferant arbeitet doch wohl nach einem "wirtschaftlichen Zweck" oder ? und er ist in dem Fall dafür verantwortlich, wenn er die Fische verpackt...
> ...und auch der "private" Teichbesitzer hat sich durchaus an das Tierschutzgesetz zu halten...
> 
> Unabhängig davon, ist es allerdings üblich und so denke ich, auch vertretbar, dass lebende Fische in entsprechenden Transportsäcken transportiert werden, nur sollte man im Zweifelsfall ruhig einen Sack mehr nehmen.....
> ...


Sie gilt trotzdem nicht, da ich sie zwar von einer gewerblichen Zucht abhole, aber selbst kein gewerbe betreibe.


			
				http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite497.htm schrieb:
			
		

> “ Sie gilt also nur für Transporteure, die mit dem Transport eine wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit verbinden, z.B. Fischzüchter, Betreiber von Aquakulturanlagen, Teichwirte, gewerbliche Transporteure. Nicht betroffen sind Gewässerwarte von Fischereivereinen, die als gemeinnützig anerkannt, also steuerlich nicht veranlagt sind. Wenn also ein Gewässerwart eines solchen Vereins Fische von Gewässer A nach B transportiert oder Fische bei einem Züchter abholt, um sie ins Vereinsgewässer einzusetzen, ist er von den strengen Vorgaben der EU-Verordnung nicht betroffen, braucht also *keine Zulassung*.




Aber wie du schon sagst, der Transport in Säcken ist gängig und vertretbar (sonst würde es sicherlich keine extra Transportsäcke geben) und mir ist auch noch kein Fisch eingegangen, auch wenn meine längste Fahrt damit nur 50 Minuten war.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

@ Bungo

Die gilt auch für dich und jeden andern Angler der Fische Transportiert!


----------



## Lenzibald (17. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Servus. Also schön langsam gehn mir einige auf den Senkel. Warum muß immer gleich von Tieschutz geschrien werden. Wir angler haben nun mal ein Hobby, und das ist Fische zu fangen. Da brauch ich nicht gleich immer rumspinnen wenn mal ein Fisch daran Stirbt. Denkt mal drüber nach wie viele Fische manche schon verangelt haben und wie viele Fische denn drill nicht überstehen und nächsten Tag an der Oberfläche treiben. Wenn ich mir beim Züchter Fische bestelle der packt auch so viele wie möglich in einen Tranportbehälter weil jeder Behälter extra geld kostet. Tierschutz ok nur mann kanns auch übertreiben. Vor 20jahren war der lebende Köfi ganz normal und heute wird man fast gelyncht wenn man Lebend fischt. In Italien und Ungarn ist der Lebende Köfi ganz normal. Teilweise herrscht eine Scheinheiligkeit das einem das Ko... kommt. Ein Schnitzel ja aber blos nicht nachdenken wos herkommt den die Sau hat auch mal gelebt. Also befor sich einige wichtig machen kehrts mal vor der eigenen Türe, oder erklär mir mal einer warum man einen Karpfen auf 200meter drillen muß oder die Gier nach dem größten fisch obwohl man ja sowieso keine verwendung dafür hat. Leute denkts mal nach oder geht lieber Blumen züchten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gerald1 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Bungo schrieb:


> Gaanz ruhig.
> Der Züchter sagte, dass bei gut 10KG Fisch in einem Sack mit reinem Sauerstoff auch 2-3 Stunden Transport möglich sind ohne dass die Fische Schaden nehmen.
> 
> Und wie Sneep schon sagte, bei richtigen Temperaturen, reinem Sauerstoff und entsprechend wenig Fisch pro Sack wären sogar bis zu 48 Stunden Transport möglich.
> ...



Dann lies ma richtig das einzige was für nicht wirtschaftliche Personen nicht erforderlich ist sind Transportpapiere an das Tierschutzgesetz muss sich jeder halten auch an die Angaben  der EU Verordnung .

Gegen wenige Fische in einem Beutel ist nichts zu sagen es hieß aber vor meiner Antwort 1-2 Beutel sollten reichen bei 25 KG Fischen. Mein Post bezog sich auch auf solch eine Antwort, Mehr Verachtung Lebewesen gegenüber geht ja nich mehr.



> Servus
> @Forellenfischer1
> wäre interressant wieviel der Transport kostet. Ich hab für die 10kilo Portionsforellen 60.- bezahlt. Die Anlieferung hätte nochamls 80.- Ausgemacht. Da fahr ich lieber selber und wenn beim Transport 2 oder 3 nicht überleben kommens gleich in die Pfanne.
> MfG
> LEnzi


Was als ausreichender Transportbehälter deklariert wird sollte man vorher beim Veterinäramt erfragen, da gibt es konkrete Richtlinien und nicht für sich selbst beantworten dann könnte man eine böse Überraschung erleben.Dort nachfragen ergibt eh mehr Sinn in einem Forum bekommt man tausend Antworten nur ob da dann eine Richtige darunter ist das ist fraglich.

G.G.


----------



## Janbr (17. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Ich kann die Aufregung auch nicht verstehen. Kois werden in Saecken aus Japan eingeflogen. Die Saecke sind, wie beschrieben, 1/3 mit Wasser und 2/3 mit reinem Sauerstoff gefuellt. Und wenn man bedenkt wie teuer Kois sein koennen, kann man davon ausgehen, das weder der Zuechter noch der Haendler ein Risiko eingehen wollen. Wenn die Kois einen Flug von Japan nach Deutschland ueberleben ohne Schaden zu nehmen, kann ich die Aufregung bei einem Transport innerhalb Deutschlands nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## HarryO. (17. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Gerald1 schrieb:


> Was als ausreichender Transportbehälter deklariert wird sollte man vorher beim Veterinäramt erfragen, da gibt es konkrete Richtlinien und nicht für sich selbst beantworten dann könnte man eine böse Überraschung erleben.Dort nachfragen ergibt eh mehr Sinn in einem Forum bekommt man tausend Antworten nur ob da dann eine Richtige darunter ist das ist fraglich.
> G.G.


 
wo lebst du denn, daß du denkst, daß eine behörde immer das richtige vorschreibt. die pappnasen haben meistens null ahnung von der realität. wenn man eine behördliche führung brauch um als unbescholtener bürger durchs leben zu gehen, ok, hab ich nix dagegen|uhoh:. 
und wegen den "tausend antworten", hier hat sich keiner gemeldet der keine ahnung hatte, waren fast alles leute, die selber schonmal fische transportiert haben.


----------



## TJ. (17. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Ihr regt euch hier über sachen auf #d

Wart ihr schonmal im Kaufland wos lebende Fische zu kaufen gibt? 
Dagegen ist ein Goldfischglas das reine biotop.

Lustig ists auch wenn manche moralapostel ihr Prinziepjen im Ausland auf einmal vergessen und Karauschen Aale.. unterm schwimmer umherziehen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fliege (17. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Hallo

Bei uns kostet das Kilo Forelle 3,90€ Endpreis. Bei und ab 50 KG ist die Lieferung umsonst. Allerdings nur für die nähere Umgebung. Habe mit dem Züchter (Lieferant) keinerlei Probleme. Zuverlässig, super Ware. Ihr könnt mir das glauben oder nicht: Bis jetzt nicht eine tote Forelle, auch bei Selbstabholung in Säcken keine Probleme. Sollte einer aus der Umgebung PLZ 51515 , 51688 kommen, so kann ich gerne und mit guten Gewissen die Adresse des Lieferanten via PN weiter geben.

Grüße#h


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. November 2009)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Die Fische haben für die kurtze zeit zwar weniger platz, aber genug sauerstoff und es gehen seehr selten mal welche zu grunde (man muss bedenken Forellen brauchen viel sauerstoff). Da sind die Säcke für kurtze transporte vollkommen okay, und die Fische müssen auch nicht wirklich leiden, wenns den Forellen schon nach so kurtzer zeit soo gut geht wie Bungo geschrieben hat...wenn es tierquälerei wäre würde das mit dem Säcken schon lange verboten sein....also gibts kein grund sich hier aufzuregen...


----------



## lausi97 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das ist keineswegs üblich bei Lebendfisch, denn Fische sind Lebensmittel und werden im Normalfall mit dem ermäßigten Steuersatz von 7% besteuert - es gibt aber einige Betriebe, die mit Durchschnittssteuersätzen arbeiten - dort wird also nicht zwischen 7% und 19% getrennt, sondern immer mit z.B. 10,7% gerechnet.
> 
> |wavey:


 

Auch nicht ganz richtig,10,7% besteuerung wenns ein Landwirtschaftlicher Betrieb ist,und er die Fische selber züchtet und nicht mehr als 30% zukauf hat.
gruß
lausi


----------



## lausi97 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Gerald1 schrieb:


> Dann lies ma richtig das einzige was für nicht wirtschaftliche Personen nicht erforderlich ist sind Transportpapiere an das Tierschutzgesetz muss sich jeder halten auch an die Angaben der EU Verordnung .
> 
> Gegen wenige Fische in einem Beutel ist nichts zu sagen es hieß aber vor meiner Antwort 1-2 Beutel sollten reichen bei 25 KG Fischen. Mein Post bezog sich auch auf solch eine Antwort, Mehr Verachtung Lebewesen gegenüber geht ja nich mehr.
> 
> ...


 

Aha bist also Fischwirt?Weil, du weißt ja soviel!


----------



## Messi76 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Also ich habe vor 3 Wochen auch schon mal bei einer Fischzucht angefragt, ist eine Zucht die von der Landesfischereiverband Bayern empfohlen wird. Dort werden pro Sack 3 kg Forellen verpackt und bis 2 Stunden Transportzeit kein Problem.

Das ist die Offizielle Aussage, es kommt natürlich auf die Verfassung der Forellen an usw... dann geht auch mehr...
Jedoch hab ich auch schon mal 100 Tote Forellen im Kofferraum spazieren gefahren die ein Hobbyzüchter in Säcke gezwängt hat... somit stellt sich die Frage ob man sich auf der sicheren Seite wissen will oder evtl. 2-3 mal fährt oder nach dem Motto "das muss doch gehen" auf Risiko geht und vielleicht auf der Verliererseite steht.


----------



## lausi97 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Also ,ich packe bis zu 15kg Speiseforellen;150Setzlinge 18-20cm in einen Sack,bis zu 2 Stunden kein Problem.
Bin seit 20 Jahren im Geschäft,und bis jetzt hats da noch nie tote gegeben.
Gruß


----------



## Messi76 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Das hat die letzte Fischzucht auch versucht und da handelte es sich nicht mal um Forellen, sondern vorgestreckte Brut, 200 Stück mit 5-6 cm, 160 Überlebende, 40 Tote... Transport 90 Minuten...
(War eine hier hochgelobte Zucht die immer wieder bei Besatzfischen genannt wird)

Bei der Fischzucht Gerstner ist z.B. bei Aalen das Maximum 7 kg die er pro Sack abpackt... 

Forellen  selbe Angabe wie vorher gepostet.

Wie gesagt, ich denke es ist einfach eine Sache wieviel Risiko man nehmen kann, oder ob man 2,- € für einen weiteren Sack investieren will und auf der sicheren Seite ist...


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Auch nicht ganz richtig,10,7% besteuerung wenns ein Landwirtschaftlicher Betrieb ist,und er die Fische selber züchtet und nicht mehr als 30% zukauf hat.
> gruß
> lausi



Moin

Hast du da was schriftliches zu ? - da bin ich ja mehr als neugierig 

#h


----------



## lausi97 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hast du da was schriftliches zu ? - da bin ich ja mehr als neugierig
> 
> #h


 

Müßt ich mal meinen Steuerberater fragen,ob er mir da was ausdrucken kann!

Hatte letztes Jahr ne Prüfung vom FI.Amt,daher weiß ich das.Wir haben auch mit 10,7%gerechnet,aber der Fi.beamte erklärte mir dann,das ich nur mit dem %satz rechnen darf,wenn ich
1.Direktvermarkter
2.Eigenproduktion von min. 70%,daher
3.nicht mehr als 30% zukauf


Gruß Lausi


----------



## C.K. (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

siehe oben


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

@Lausi

Ah, dann hatte ich dich falsch verstanden - ich dachte, das du zum Ausdruck bringen willst, dass  man unter den entsprechenden Bedingungen einen Durchschnittssteuersatz nehmen muss - deshalb war ich etwas verwundert

@Messi

Bei vorgestreckten sollte man ja auch besonders vorsichtig sein...
Was waren denn das für Fische, dass sie als vorgestreckte schon 5-6 cm hatten?

#h


----------



## Messi76 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

@Fischpaule - waren Spiegelkarpfen, wurden zumindestens als vorgestreckte angegeben...


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*



Messi76 schrieb:


> waren Spiegelkarpfen, wurden zumindestens als vorgestreckte angegeben...



Das ist aber wahrlich riesig für vorgestreckte - normalerweise haben die beim Karpfen 1-2g und sind vielleicht zwei bis drei cm lang...
Aber wenn der Preis stimmt, ist es nicht von Nachteil, wenn man solche großen besetzt...

#h


----------



## Messi76 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Naja, dann wahren es wohl eher keine vorgestreckten... aber der Preis war meines erachtens ok, hab einige Angebote eingeholt und verglichen... Ist auch eine Sache der Geduld... ich muss nicht nächsten Sommer 15Pfünder fangen... die sollen ruhig mal die nächsten Jahre schön abwachsen... Zander werden 2011 dazu gesetzt, 25 cm, dann sind Sie 3 sömmrig und fallen nicht als Zanderfutter an... da sollen Sie sich mal an den Rotfedern vergehen...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. April 2011)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

huhu ich hab auch nochmal ne frage, möchte auch 10 goldforellen holen, geht das in säcke ? fahrzeit wäre höchstens 30 minuten, fische wiegen so um 1kilo

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2011)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Warum nicht.

Früher haben die Wilderer ihre Fische immer in Säcken weggetragen.:m


----------



## Haggard (9. April 2011)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

@Wolfsburg
Aber klar geht das , solange in den Beutel Sauerstoff reingefüllt wird


----------



## Bungo (11. April 2011)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Hi, 
also wie vorher schon gesagt wurde, es geht.
Wenn es dir möglich ist, nehme zwei Säcke zum Transport.
Natürlich Sauerstoff rein.
Außerdem solltest du die Säcke in Wannen unterbringen. Solche 90l Wannen gibts im Baumarkt für wenige € Die Säcke rollen dann nicht im Auto hin und her und laufen keine Gefahr kaputt zu gehen.
Die Wannen wenn möglich mit einer Decke abdecken damit es dunkel in den Säcken wird, dann sind die Fische ruhiger.
Wenn du jetzt noch in den Morgenstunden oder Abends deine Fische holst, dann musst du dir absolut 0,00 Sorgen machen, dass etwas passiert.

MfG


----------



## bastian1982 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

was soll denn passieren,habt ihr schon mal gesehen wie kois aus japan hier nach europa kommen ???wie viele da in den tüten sind und in welcher größe zum teil ?? und die sind nicht 1oder 2 stunden unterwegs sondern über 24 stunden !!! ich denke mal da mußt du dir keine sorgen machen,das einzigste was du evt. noch besser machen könntest wäre wenn der fischhändler die forellen **ausnüchtern** läßt damit sie sich nicht das eigene wasser vergiften ! mfg


----------



## Sneep (13. April 2011)

*AW: Forellentransport in Säcken*

Hallo,

insgesamt eine sehr sichere Methode, wenn man auf 2 Punkte achtet.

1.) der Beutel darf nicht über eine längere Zeit ruhig liegen, da dann u.U. zu wenig Sauerstoff ins Wasser übertritt.

2.) Gerade bei Salmoniden darf sich der Beutel nicht zu stark erwärmen.
Das geht sehr schnell, da nur eine geringe Wassermenge in Beutel ist.

SneeP


----------

